# 5 month old puppy - ears were up, now down for almost a month



## kk902 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

We have a purebred west german show line female named Sammy. We got her at 9 weeks and for awhile she was doing the one up/one down dance. For about 2 days straight they were both solidly up -- and then they fell, and have been down for almost a month now. 

She is still teething, but we're concerned because they're not dancing at all, they're just down and floppy. She also was just diagnosed with demodectic mange (localized to her face) which we think was caused by immunosuppression from a month-long bout of diarrhea. She just started ivermectin and we are hoping since it's localized, it should resolve quickly.

I just taped her up with some breathe-right strips this evening and am hoping that will do the trick! Started adding a bit of gelatin to her food today, as well.

Here she is about a month ago:
http://tinypic.com/r/2q84l8l/8

And here she is a few days ago:
http://tinypic.com/r/wvpf79/8

2 questions:
1) If her ears have both been solidly up when she was younger, sometimes simultaneously, should I expect them to come up eventually even though they feel VERY soft right now?
2) Can demodex cause a puppy to feel so unwell that their ears will droop, and she might recover once the demodex is under control?

Thanks for the advice!
Kate


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think your pup's ears are down because she is teething and also due to the demodex. Once she is done teething and has gotten over the mange, I think her ears will come back up.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree with Mary Beth. I was told if the ears were up, they will go up again!


----------

